# Transfer speeds for 60hz/120/240hz ??



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a Samsung A750, and bought an in-wall 1.3 rated HDMI cable from Monoprice.com. I never looked at the transfer rate thinking it didn't matter, since nothing is broadcast in 120 or even 240 yet anyway,so why the difference? 
My brother, trying to up one on me, just purchased a 52" B750 with 240Hz and wanted to know if he now has to buy a High, Advanced, or Ultra speed rated cable. 

My Brother was at best Buy and the dude told him to get the highest Speed Monster Cable for the most high Definition possible. 4' for 150.00!!!!!! R U CRAZY :headb: 

I just bought the 1.3 in-wall rated HDMI not knowing any difference.

He was also looking at BluRay Players, maybe that's why the speed differences,since I think that's where you might see the Hz resoulution kick in.

My TV is fine. I have no issues with my HDMI or the Sony BD-P350,but maybe I should take another look in case i'm not getting all the bells and whistles I should with my normal HDMI cable.

Thank you.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Read  this from Blue Jeans 

You can also do a google search on the subject ...I think is just a trick to sell expensive cables :yes:

This is what I found doing a  search online


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

*Old DVD player into new 52B750 displays Black and White*

Thanks for that. 

He's grateful he did not walk out of there with two 4' cables, and a big 'I" stamped on his forehead, and $300.00 less in his pocket.
On another issue of hooking up old components........He hooked up his dvd player and the display was only in b&w...??? That's very weird. what causes that? :huh: He's going to buy a new BluRay anyway.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

If he was using S-Video it would be my first guess is that was the reason. S-Video is a better picture because it splits the color and black and white into different signals for more clarity. So, if the pins arent fully plugged in, it will only do black and white, instead of full color.

It could also be the cable is getting worn down or broken, and isnt sending the color signals.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Old DVD player into new 52B750 displays Black and White*



bozobytes said:


> On another issue of hooking up old components........He hooked up his dvd player and the display was only in b&w...??? That's very weird. what causes that? :huh: He's going to buy a new BluRay anyway.


Was the movie in B&W or full colors???? :bigsmile:

Did he fix the problem???....What connection method was he using (S cable, component, composite,etc.)???....How did he made the connections (through AVR, directy to TV, etc.)??? :huh:


----------

